

Activist Adam Kokesh will run for President to abolish U.S. government - ninthfrank07
http://www.myfoxdc.com/story/22879607/activist-kokesh-will-run-for-president-to-abolish-us-government

======
throwaway420
After repeated and constant abuses of power, the idea of abolishing as many
layers of government as possible (ideally all of them) should be seriously
debated and is very long overdue.

